# Audio Calibration, center channel needs more volume



## TonyLS (Sep 26, 2008)

I just put together a home theater setup. After going through the receiver calibration process, positioning the calibration mic at various locations in the room, I found that the center channel doesn't have enough volume. So I need to always increase the volume of the center channel every time I turn on the receive, I can't seem to overwrite the calibration value with the higher volume value that I want.

This is kind of annoying, just would like to poll the group to see if this is typical or not. This is my first home theater setup. I could have gotten a center that had (2) 5-1/4" woofers but the physical size of the enclosure would be to big for the location I want to put the center channel in.

A part from this one issue the system is awesome.

Thanks for your feedback


front: CSW M55 bookself 5 1/4 woofer, 1" tweeter
center: CSW 305 (2) 4" woofer, 1" tweeter
sub: CSW 10"
rear: CSW ensemble II 
receiver: Onkyo sr505


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Page 56 in your manual explains how to change the settings in the autoconfig.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TonyLS said:


> After going through the receiver calibration process, positioning the calibration mic at various locations in the room,..


After you did all this calibrations ... Which position did you save in your receiver memory??? :huh: ...I did the same, but I saved my "sweet spot", I have the option for six memories too :yes:



> I found that the center channel doesn't have enough volume. So I need to always increase the volume of the center channel every time I turn on the receive, I can't seem to overwrite the calibration value with the higher volume value that I want.


I think that you have to manually adjust the volume in the memory and save it... if you don't, the next time you turn on your AVR, the center speaker will be at the same level it was before you changed manually.

Also, is a good idea to double check the speaker levels after auto-calibration ... sometimes you need to fine tune them to get 75db ... for this you need a SPL meter (if you don't have one, you can get it at Radio Shack for less than $50) :yes:


----------

